# Cardiac Stress Test Results



## Irisgirl (Oct 14, 2008)

Please help me...I do not understand this.  My coding weakness is cardiology 

Indication for Examination: Abnormal EKG

Final Impression:  Fixed inferior wall defects that may be suggestive of scar or artifact with perhaps minimal peri-infarct ischemia toward the posterobasal  wall and basal anteroapical wall.  There is a possibility of breast attenuation artifact that cannot be completely excluded otherwise.  The ejection fraction post stress is found to be at 56%.

Diagnosis code (s):


----------



## Anna Weaver (Oct 14, 2008)

*stress test*

Sounds like I would continue to use the abnormal EKG 794.31 and abnormal stress test 794.39. There are too many possible, and may be's to be a definitive diagnosis. Anyone else?


----------

